# Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet



## XE85 (16. Oktober 2010)

*Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Die neuen Sandy Bridge CPUs sind bereits bei Geizhals gelistet:

i7-2600 ab 260€
i7-2600K ab 280€
i5-2500 ab 180€
i5-2500K ab 190€
i5-2400 ab 160€
i3-2120 ab 120€
i3-2100 ab 100€

für die "K" Modelle verlangt intel offenbar nur geringen Aufpreis von 10 - 20€

Quelle: Geizhals

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Du kannst aber EU weit nicht mit Deutschland gleich setzen.


----------



## XE85 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

wiso? wenn man die anderen CPUs ansieht unterscheiden sich die Preise von EU und Deutschland lediglich um ein paar €

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, was die Boards kosten werden.


----------



## Explosiv (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



XE85 schrieb:


> unterscheiden sich die Preise von EU und Deutschland lediglich um ein paar €



Genau deswegen kann man sie nicht gleich setzen, weil sie eben nicht gleich sind .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## XE85 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Genau deswegen kann man sie nicht gleich setzen, weil sie eben nicht gleich sind .
> 
> MfG,
> Explosiv




Ich setze sie auch nirgends gleich, einen anhaltspunkt liefern sie allemal

mfg


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Heftiger Kampfpreis. Nicht schlecht.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Die Preise sehen schon einmal nicht schlecht aus, sie sind aber mal garnicht Intel-like aber ich bleib' lieber bei meinem 1/2 Jahr alten i7 System und überspringe SandyBridge...
Von dem Geld kann man sich besser eine GraKa kaufen.

Was mich interessieren würde:

Um wie viel % lassen sich die non-K Modelle übertakten, wenn vorher schon bestätigt wurde, dass man über die BaseClock nicht viel takten kann?


----------



## sudfaisl (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Das wäre zu gut um wahr zu sein


----------



## Superwip (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

sieht gut aus...



> Um wie viel % lassen sich die non-K Modelle übertakten, wenn vorher schon bestätigt wurde, dass man über die BaseClock nicht viel takten kann?


 
Hängt vermutlich stärker denn je vom verwendeten MB ab; manche high-end MBs verhindern vielleicht durch zusätzliche Multiplikatoren die Begrenzung des BaseClock Taktes im wesentlichen sodass man fast so weit kommt wie bei K-Modellen


----------



## Chrisch (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst aber EU weit nicht mit Deutschland gleich setzen.


Hast recht, da es sogar UK Preise sind kannst du davon ausgehen das die in D noch günstiger werden


----------



## Jakob (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Danke auf so eine Nachricht habe ich gewartet.
Hoffentlich bleiben die Preise oder sinken sogar noch ein bisschen.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

naja, ich warte dann mal auf den nächsten "tock" step


----------



## GTA 3 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Die Preise kommen mir AMD-Verdächtig vor.   Endlich hat Intel den richtigen Schritt eingeleitet!


----------



## PEG96 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Hoffentlich bleiben die Preise so.  
Ich werde sowohl Bulldozer als auch sandybridge überspringen


----------



## Kaktus (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Verstehe nicht wieso die Preise mit AMD verglichen werden. Einmal sind die CPUs nicht verfügbar, daher sind die Preise fraglich und zum anderen... wp sind die günstig? Zumal keiner weiß was sie wirklich leisten werden.


----------



## Chrisch (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Du hast dich aber schon mal im Netz umgesehen? Denn es gibt schon reichlich Benchmarks und Vergleiche mit anderen CPUs (Lynnfield / Bloomfield)


----------



## thysol (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Chrisch schrieb:


> Hast recht, da es sogar UK Preise sind kannst du davon ausgehen das die in D noch günstiger werden



Wieso denn dass? In UK sind viele Dinge billiger als in Deutschland. Beispiele waeren Spiele und Hi-Fi Boxen. Dann waere da noch dass ich hier fast alles Porto-frei bekomme selbst meine 2x 13,6kg Boxen habe ich porto-frei bekommen fuer nur 350 euro. In Deutschland muss mann mindestens 400 euro + porto bezahlen. Games kosten hier auch oft die haelfte von den Games Preisen in Deutschland.

Also von wegen UK ist teurer.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht wieso die Preise mit AMD verglichen  werden. Einmal sind die CPUs nicht verfügbar, daher sind die Preise  fraglich und zum anderen... wp sind die günstig? Zumal keiner weiß was  sie wirklich leisten werden.



Die neuen CPUs werden ja wohl kaum schlechter als die alten und orientieren sich an den Preisen der aktuellen Nehalem CPUs. Dass ist einfach super.


----------



## Vision-Modding (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Wieso dieser Permanente "Sockel-hopping" Kram? AMD machts doch vor wie ein vernünftiger Sockel und dessen Kompatibilität aussieht......


----------



## euihyun2210 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Das macht mich jetzt ein wenig stutzig, dass das Top-Modell nur 260€ kosten soll


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Ist ja noch nicht die High-End Platform


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Das ist die Midclass Plattform, also eher was für Office Fans.
Daher sehen die bisherigen 1155 Bretter auch so mies aus, Office Krempel eben.


----------



## Superwip (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



> Das ist die Midclass Plattform, also eher was für Office Fans.
> Daher sehen die bisherigen 1155 Bretter auch so mies aus, Office Krempel eben.


 
Na ja, primär für Office ausgelegt ist die Plattform kaum- das ist die 1156er Plattform ja auch nicht

Hässliche Boards findet man auch wirklich überall, auch etwa auf der 1366er Plattform... 
hier ein Beispiel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Nun ja, aber bisher habe ich nur hässliche 1155 Bretter gesehen und dass man den Bus Tak nicht mehr erhöhen kann, deutet sehr darauf hin, dass Intel diese Plattform anders plazieren will als alle vorherigen.


----------



## Chrisch (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



thysol schrieb:


> Wieso denn dass? In UK sind viele Dinge billiger als in Deutschland. Beispiele waeren Spiele und Hi-Fi Boxen. Dann waere da noch dass ich hier fast alles Porto-frei bekomme selbst meine 2x 13,6kg Boxen habe ich porto-frei bekommen fuer nur 350 euro. In Deutschland muss mann mindestens 400 euro + porto bezahlen. Games kosten hier auch oft die haelfte von den Games Preisen in Deutschland.
> 
> Also von wegen UK ist teurer.


Dann kauf mal PC Hardware in UK 

Was das angeht ist UK i.d.R. teurer (natürlich nicht immer!)


----------



## pixelflair (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Also wenn die Preise stimmen *yam yam* dann kommt bei mri baldn neuer Rechner ins Haus ;D


----------



## Michisauer (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Nun ja: 
Intel hat ja angekündigt die Marktstrategie zu ändern, wozu auch gehörte, dass ein übertakten bei den günstigen CPU-Modellen (ohne K) nicht, oder nur sehr begrenzt möglich sein sollte. 
Hierin dürfte auch der Grund für die momentanen Kampfpreise liegen: Lieber ne starke CPU (die sich nicht übertakten lässt) günstig verkauft, als eine schwache CPU günstig verkauft die sich aufgrund ihrer weitreichenden Spezifikation weit übertakten lässt udn die Werte der entsprechenden Topmodelle geht (so geschehen bei den I7-8xx und den I7-9xx) Damit macht man sich dann nur sein Hochpreisgeschäft kaputt.
Ob das der richtige Weg ist, möchte ich stark bezweifeln. Für mich war Sandy-Bridge mit dieser Ankündigung von vornherein zum Scheitern im Enthusiast- und Gaming-Bereich verurteilt, ebenso im Bereich der Übertakter, Wakü-Freaks, etc.pp., kurz allen, die an Hardware hängen und it ihr wirklich arbeiten wollen. Diese Generation wird nur für OEM wirklich interessant, da hier eh nicht übertaktet werden kann (verhindert meist eh das Mainboard).


----------



## Hadruhne (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Wieso dieser Permanente "Sockel-hopping" Kram? AMD machts doch vor wie ein vernünftiger Sockel und dessen Kompatibilität aussieht......



Weil Intel es sich leisten kann!


----------



## Sturmi (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Michisauer schrieb:


> Nun ja:
> Intel hat ja angekündigt die Marktstrategie zu ändern, wozu auch gehörte, dass ein übertakten bei den günstigen CPU-Modellen (ohne K) nicht, oder nur sehr begrenzt möglich sein sollte.
> Hierin dürfte auch der Grund für die momentanen Kampfpreise liegen: Lieber ne starke CPU (die sich nicht übertakten lässt) günstig verkauft, als eine schwache CPU günstig verkauft die sich aufgrund ihrer weitreichenden Spezifikation weit übertakten lässt udn die Werte der entsprechenden Topmodelle geht (so geschehen bei den I7-8xx und den I7-9xx) Damit macht man sich dann nur sein Hochpreisgeschäft kaputt.
> Ob das der richtige Weg ist, möchte ich stark bezweifeln. Für mich war Sandy-Bridge mit dieser Ankündigung von vornherein zum Scheitern im Enthusiast- und Gaming-Bereich verurteilt, ebenso im Bereich der Übertakter, Wakü-Freaks, etc.pp., kurz allen, die an Hardware hängen und it ihr wirklich arbeiten wollen. Diese Generation wird nur für OEM wirklich interessant, da hier eh nicht übertaktet werden kann (verhindert meist eh das Mainboard).


Du hast dir den Thread wohl nicht wirklich durchgelesen 
DIe K-CPUs mit freiem Multi sollen grad mal 10-20€ teurer sein.


----------



## XE85 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Vision-Modding schrieb:


> Wieso dieser Permanente "Sockel-hopping" Kram? AMD machts doch vor wie ein vernünftiger Sockel und dessen Kompatibilität aussieht......




weil durch die integration der GPU in den CPU Kern ein Kompatiblität zum alten Sockel nicht möglich war, das Pinning musste geändert werden. DA gabs sogar einen Vortrag am IDF. Auch AMD kocht nur mit Wasser, Fusion Produkte erfordern genauso wie bei bei intel einen neuen Sockel.

mfg


----------



## beercarrier (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

ich denke das diese cpu´s
a entwender nicht die topmodelle sind
b oder der preis nicht stimmt
ich vermute das intel gar nicht zu amd preisniveu produzieren kann, da amd schon länger für ihre kosteneffiziens bekannt sind, zb 3 kern cpu´s, intel hat vermutlich ein sehr fiel größeren anteil an cpu´s die still und heimlich aussortiert werden. intel ohne 800€ - 1000€ cpu´s ist wie ein audi a6 zum preis eines skoda superb´s.
mfg beercarrier


----------



## XE85 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



beercarrier schrieb:


> ich denke das diese cpu´s
> a entwender nicht die topmodelle sind
> b oder der preis nicht stimmt



das sind nicht die SB Topmodelle, SB-E Modelle kommen erst Mitte 2011, ist aber nichts neues

mfg


----------



## Rizzard (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Ich halte die Preise für ziemlich realistisch. Schließlich handelt es sich hier weiterhin um Quadcore-Modelle, und dafür gibt man wohl kaum mehr als 300 Euro aus.
Außerdem sollen die S1155 Modelle wohl bezahlbar bleiben, da sie nicht die High-End Sparte ausmachen.

Mich wunderts nur das die CPUs schon ca. 3 Monate vor Release aufgelistet werden.

Den Preisunterschied vom 2500 zum 2600 ist ganz schön enorm. Die 2MB mehr L3-Cache schlagen sich ganz schön auf den Preis aus.


----------



## XE85 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Den Preisunterschied vom 2500 zum 2600 ist ganz schön enorm. Die 2MB mehr L3-Cache schlagen sich ganz schön auf den Preis aus.



der 2600 hat auch noch SMT

mfg


----------



## Jakob (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



XE85 schrieb:


> der 2600 hat auch noch SMT
> 
> mfg


Genau, und das SMT sich ordentlich auf die Performance auswirkt, kann man an vielen Benchmarks sehen.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Ich denke auch, dass die Preise realistisch sind. Denn später kommt noch der Highend-Desktop/2P Server Sockel 2011 der auf der selben Architektur aufbaut. Was hier rauskommt sind Lowend/Mid Desktops für Mainstream. Das Topmodell für 1000€ wie üblich gibts dann natürlich aufm 2011er in Form von Hexa/Octacore. Die Server CPUs sind dann wie immer jenseits von Gut und Böse bei über 2000€ das Stück.


----------



## Sushimann (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

inzwischen sind sie ja wieder aus geizhals raus^^


----------



## XE85 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Sushimann schrieb:


> inzwischen sind sie ja wieder aus geizhals raus^^



tatsächlich, naja egal, einen Anhaltspunkt lieferte es allemal

mfg


----------



## GaAm3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Sandy Bridge: Zehn Modelle vom Dual- bis Quadcore im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet - intel, prozessor, sandy bridge

Hier nicht 
Ich brauch auf jedenfall eine neue CPU wird wohl eine Sandy Bridge werden.
Ich steige durch die Planung aber nicht durch 
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Aktuelle Roadmap von Intel für mich ?


----------



## chiller93 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



GaAm3r schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge: Zehn Modelle vom Dual- bis Quadcore im PCGH-Preisvergleich gelistet - intel, prozessor, sandy bridge
> 
> Hier nicht
> Ich brauch auf jedenfall eine neue CPU wird wohl eine Sandy Bridge werden.
> ...



Zum einen direkt beim Wikipedia SB- Eintrag

Und auch über google.de, leider sind beides in dem Sinne keine Roadmaps mit Zeitrahmen, aber es steht fest, dass SB-E Mitte 2011 kommen soll, und SB Anfang 2011


----------



## tm0975 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Heftiger Kampfpreis. Nicht schlecht.



leistung abwarten. kampfpreise sind preise um 200 € pauschal erstmal gar nicht. für 115 € gibts 955 BE, das nenne ich kampfpreis.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Die Preise sind völlig normal und nicht faszinierend niedrig (sofern sie denn stimmen).
Wer zahlt denn heute noch 400 Euro für nen Quad, wenn die Hexa- und Octacores im Anrollen sind.


----------



## spaxgeco (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Freue mich schon auf die Modelle mit einem "T" am Ende.
Diese sollen ja sehr sparsam sein und sind vielleicht eine gute Alternative zu meinem Atom HTPC


----------



## jumperm (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



spaxgeco schrieb:


> Freue mich schon auf die Modelle mit einem "T" am Ende.
> Diese sollen ja sehr sparsam sein und sind vielleicht eine gute Alternative zu meinem Atom HTPC



Das hoffe ich auch. Performance ist ja um einiges besser als so ein Atom.


----------



## Lower (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Ach ich freue mich auf SandyBridge! Da kommt ein 2600K neben einer GTX580 in den Spielerechner 

lg Lower


----------



## faceXm (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Weiß einer warum jetzt die Preise wieder raus sind oder hat die irgendwo wiedergefunden?


----------



## Antalos (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*

Seit 0 Uhr hat auch Alternate (ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Mainboards - Intel - Sockel 1155) und Mindfactory Preise für die ASUS Boards gelistet...Alternate listet sogar die vollen specs der Boards!

mfg Anta


----------



## XE85 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Sandy Bridge CPUs für Sockel 1155 bei Geizhals gelistet*



faceXm schrieb:


> Weiß einer warum jetzt die Preise wieder raus sind oder hat die irgendwo wiedergefunden?



da hatte intel wohl was dagegen, aber da intel die CPUs erst im Jänner ausliefert ist das egal, wenn sie verfügbar sind werden sie drinnen sein, eher schon etwas vorher. Mobos sind ja mittlerweile lieferbar.

mfg


----------

